
Astronomers have found a deep space radio burst that pulses every 16 days - Elof
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615167/astronomers-have-found-a-deep-space-radio-burst-that-pulses-every-16-days/
======
andrewstuart
It's never aliens.

~~~
JohnFen
Sadly so.

